# named Axel, after my shaft



## hirondelled'hiver

Un policier donne ce nom à un jeune chien policier qu'il veut former pour son travail. Le texte est un peu burlesque.

_- I'll call you Axel after my shaft connecting my car wheels. _

Je ne comprends pas la blague.


----------



## tartopom

Certainly "axle shaft" ??


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Ah, un arbre de roue motrice  bon ça ne marche pas en français, va falloir que je lui trouve un autre nom. Ou que je cherche ce qui est français (en mécanique, ou dans un domaine un peu débile) serait proche de "Axel".


----------



## tartopom

Bon, sinon t'as la Citroën Axel. Oui, bon d'accord ............


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

tartopom said:


> Bon, sinon t'as la Citroën Axel. Oui, bon d'accord ............



Ah c'était subtil... mais je ne peux pas mettre de noms de marque.  Mais je ne tiens pas spécialement à "Axel", il faut juste que je trouve un nom qui fasse penser à un bout de pièce mécanique si possible.


----------



## Kelly B

Would MonEssieu [sic] Toutlemonde be unlikely to recognize the word _essieu _in this context? (it wasn't part of my own working vocabulary, I found it in a search...)

edit: was there a pause after shaft, before he specified the wheels bit? Shaft was probably wordplay, as well, in which case you also want a name that resembles sa bite sa queue, soit celle du chat auquel je donne ma langue.


----------



## Nicomon

Un  _axel _est aussi une figure de patinage artistique, mais on s'éloigne pas mal des pièces de mécanique.
Faudrait tout réécrire.

Le jeu de mots est entre_ Ax*el*_, qui est un vrai prénom (en français comme en anglais) et _ax*le*_
J'ai compris_ essieu, _comme Kelly.

Suggestion quelconque :
_Je vais t'appeler Capot... comme le chapeau qui protège mon moteur._
Bon je sais pas trop comment le décrire, ce capot,  mais l'idée c'est : _ capot / cabot_


----------



## Kelly B

Chapeau !

edit: or Capot ?

Brilliant, anyway.


----------



## tartopom

C'est ballot que ce soit pas un chat, t'aurais pu l'appeler 'Chassis'.  Bon, sérieux, y a peut-être moyen que tu fasses qch avec "aile". Ca sonne un peu comme 'Axel', non ??


----------



## aztlaniano

"Shaft" fait allusion à la verge, même si l'agent dit qu'il s'agit de l'axe de sa voiture, puis cette précision est une blague.


Kelly B said:


> Shaft was probably wordplay, sa bite sa queue.


----------



## Nicomon

Thank you Kelly.   I did write _Capot... _as in_ hood.  _
Which was an attempt at wordplay with _cabot = hound (dog).  _

J'ai du mal à croire à l'allusion au pénis.  C'est possible, mais on ne pourra rien faire avec en français.
À moins de changer  _Capot_ en  _Capote (anglaise) = préservatif  _et cette définition : 





> Couverture amovible d'une voiture (dite décapotable*).


  Mais ce serait un peu beaucoup tiré par les cheveux.


----------



## joelooc

Je t'appellerai "ciel" comme le différentiel de ma caisse.
Pour la synchro le "x" et le "c" sont compatibles.


----------



## aztlaniano

Je vais t'appeler "Borne", comme ma bitte où j'amarre mon bateau.


----------



## tartopom

Hey aztlaniano. Sorry but I can't get "bourne". What does it mean? I guess sth linked with cock / dick & co.


----------



## aztlaniano

tartopom said:


> Hey aztlaniano. Sorry but I can't get "bourne". What does it mean? I guess sth linked with cock / dick & co.


Sorry, I meant "Borne". The short posts that separate the sidewalk from the street. The same name is given to short posts on docks where boats can tie up.
1. [
2. _MAR._ Bitte d'amarrage. _Les ballots encombrent les trottoirs qu'hérissent des bornes en fonte, enroulées de câbles_ (Huysmans, _L'Art mod.,_1883, p. 218):


----------



## Nicomon

Dans ce cas, l'adaptation serait :   _Je vais t'appeler Bitte, comme celle où j'amarre mon bateau._

Sauf que... comme hirondelle traduit en général des émissions pour enfants... je ne suis pas sûre que ça passe.
Par ailleurs, je continue de douter qu'il y a dans l'original un jeu de mot  _shaft = cock/dick = queue _ou_ bitte_.


----------



## aztlaniano

Nicomon said:


> Dans ce cas, l'adaptation serait :   _Je vais t'appeler Bitte, comme celle où j'amarre mon bateau._


Non, ce serait comme l'appeler "Shaft". Dans l'originale le nom (Axel) est inoffensive, comme "borne", pas comme "bitte". "Axel" (o "Axle") ne veut pas dire "pénis". Au lieu de faire une allusion directe au pénis, le policier utilise un mot qui pourrait être parfois un synonyme de "shaft", qui à sa fois pourrait signifier "pénis", selon le contexte.


----------



## Nicomon

Je sais bien qu'_axle_ ne veut pas dire _bitte_. Je parlais d'une adaptation, pas d'une traduction. 

De toutes façons, je dis depuis le début que j'ai du mal à croire que le mot shaft, dans ce contexte, y fait allusion.
À hirondelle de décider.

Et franchement « Borne » comme nom de chien ne m'interpelle pas trop...


----------



## pointvirgule

_Je vais t'appeler Otto_ (... _en l'honneur de ma voiture_). 

Hirondelle, as-tu bien reproduit la phrase ? Ça ne serait pas _I'll call you Axel after the shaft connecting my car wheels_, par hasard ?


----------



## aztlaniano

Nicomon said:


> je dis depuis le début que j'ai du mal à croire que le mot shaft, dans ce contexte, y fait allusion.


On le trouve dans cette liste de synonymes:
Wikisaurus:penis - Wiktionary


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

pointvirgule said:


> _Je vais t'appeler Otto_ (... _en l'honneur de ma voiture_).
> Hirondelle, as-tu bien reproduit la phrase ? Ça ne serait pas _I'll call you Axel after the shaft connecting my car wheels_, par hasard ?


Ah oui tu as raison: ..._ after that shaft connecting etc....
_
Quant aux allusions au pénis impossible, c'est un produit Warner pour les enfants.
"Otto" est une bonne idée. Je cherche encore. On est évidemment pas du tout obligé de garder Axel... puisque le jeu de mot est impossible.

_Anton_... en hommage à mon antenne-radio de patrouilleur?
BOF

Je ne suis pas sûre que capot/cabot fonctionne, bien que l'idée soit bonne.


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

I agree the "shaft" is not sexual - in British it is only used as a verb - very coarse = "Yes I did shaft her but so has everyone in college!" - as a noun it COULD be taken as a play on the car axle shaft but unlikely in the context (kid's texts).

I would stick with the idea of a dog's name with a car part homonym. I'll call him Horn after my car's klaxon/hooter.   ...... and if the puppy turns out to be horny, the joke may work!!!!!!


----------



## pointvirgule

hirondelled'hiver said:


> Quant aux allusions au pénis impossible, c'est un produit Warner pour les enfants.


Oui, horny soit qui mal y pense. 
Au demeurant, le fait que le personnage ne dit même pas _my shaft_ règle la question une fois pour toutes. Comme quoi les erreurs de transcription les plus minimes sont susceptibles d'entraîner des contresens...


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

pointvirgule said:


> le fait que le personnage ne dit même pas _my shaft_ règle la question une fois pour toutes. Comme quoi les erreurs de transcription les plus minimes sont susceptibles d'entraîner des contresens...



Oui c'est ma faute ! Et la discussion s'est emballée durant le week-end 

J'ai pensé qu'on peut aussi garder "axel" en l'honneur d'un _axe de transmission_... ça existe sur les voitures non? 
C'est tiré par les cheveux, mais bon, en anglais c'est quand même un peu bêta aussi.


----------



## Nicomon

@ aztlaniano :  Je savais sans thesaurus que "shaft" fait parfois référence au pénis.   .

Ce que je disais - et c'est maintenant clair - c'est que je n'y voyais pas d'allusion dans le contexte d'hirondelle!


pointvirgule said:


> _Je vais t'appeler Otto_ (... _en l'honneur de ma voiture_).


  J'achète ! 

@ hirondelle :  Si ce n'était pas clair, je suggérais « _Capot_ » tout court.
Pas _capot/cabot_ (je l'ai mis pour montrer la ressemblance)
Sur le coup, je trouvais ça pas mal (et Kelly a aimé aussi) mais bon... c'est peut-être pas génial. 

@ pv : Bravo pour le jeu de mots « horny soit qui mal y pense ».


----------



## aztlaniano

hirondelled'hiver said:


> Ah oui tu as raison: ..._ after *that *shaft connecting etc...._


"That" instead of "my" changes things: "my shaft" could well be a reference to my penis, but "that shaft" could  not, be it for children or not.
Edit - I see pointvirgule already pointed that out in #23.


----------



## Nicomon

I played the game, but knowing that hirondelle translates material for children...
I was almost positive right from start, and even with the typo (_my_) that it wasn't a play on words.

Besides, in my opinion, it doesn't work with Axel. That would be like saying : _I'll call you Axel after my penis._
Think a little... you'll see that it doesn't really make sense. _ _


----------



## pointvirgule

Nicomon said:


> I was almost positive right from start, and even with the typo (_my_) that it wasn't a play on words.


Moi itou, Nico, t'es pas t'seule. 
Au fait, c'est quoi le programme d'hirondelle ? _Bielle et Sébastien_ ?

Bon. Alors, un nom de chien... 
_Je vais t'appeler Champignon_ (comme celui sur lequel j'appuie quand je poursuis un criminel) ?
... _Pimpon_, comme la sirène de mon auto-patrouille ?
_Piston_ ? _Gyro_ ? _

Anémone 12_ ?


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

_Champignon ou Pimpon_, rigolo 
Ah oui, dommage que ça ne soit pas _Bielle et Sébastien_ 
Il y avait ce chien connu aussi, _Rintintin_....mais ça sonne pas comme une pièce de voiture. Ni _Lassie_.
Ou alors on part sur "la scie"....
Bon enfin, j'ai du choix! 
Merci....


----------



## Nicomon

et re  , pv.

Si hirondelle ne trouve pas son bonheur dans l'une de ces suggestions...

J'aime en particulier _Pimpon comme la sirène... _il me semble que ça amuserait les enfants._ 
Champignon (comme ma pédale d'accélérateur)_ est drôle aussi, mais question synchro... je suis moins sûre.

Ajout :  nos posts se sont croisés, hirondelle (salut )


----------



## Nicomon

Je vais t'appeler..._ Axel (en l'honneur de mon accélérateur).  
_
Ça, c'est au cas où tu voudrais garder_ Axel.    _
J'aime mieux les idées de pv -_ Otto, Pimpon ou Champignon_. 

Puisque t'aime pas mon très songé _Capot_.


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Nicomon said:


> Je vais t'appeler..._ Axel (en l'honneur de mon accélérateur). _



Ah hihi  oui, je trouve ça assez drôle..... S'il dit Axel-érateur.... ça marche .. On peut supposer aussi qu'il n'a aucune idée de comment s'écrit accélérateur, ça peut être amusant. Pour le plaisir, je proposerai aussi Otto.
Merci à tous.


----------

